

Ask HN: [HELP] What is the best way to go SF for language school? - lutfidemirci

Hi,<p>I am Lütfi, lives in Istanbul, Turkey. I am "Ruby on Rails Developer". Me and my girlfriend want to go for language school for 2 months. I am preferring "San Francisco" to be with "Silicon Valley". But, our budget is really limited.<p>What is the best (cheapest) way to go language school in SF and "stay"? Staying place is the big (expensive) problem.<p>I'm sorry for my English.<p>-<p>Lütfi Demirci<p>lutfidemirci -at- gmail.com
======
tomashertus
Hi, I had the same idea two years ago. As same as you, I'm Ruby on Rails
Developer. So I picked up the Education First(<http://www.ef.com/us-home/>).
It's nice school with great location and you can live in host family - its the
cheapest way how to stay in SF. I paid around 25$ a day for sublet with
breakfasts and dinners.

------
jcr
Your English is better than my Turkish, so please don't apologize.

San Francisco can be very expensive. You can sometimes find good deals on
places to stay in San Francisco with AirBnB.

<https://www.airbnb.com/locations/san-francisco>

Good Luck!

